# Gentoo Pub, 10 dicembre, Bologna

## earcar

Salve salvino!

In vista di una mia salita a Bologna, essendo della provincia di Cosenza  :Confused:  , ho pensato di organizzare un Gentoo Pub proprio lì.  :Very Happy: 

Il giorno magico sarebbe il 10 dicembre e gradirei un casino la partecipazione massiccia di tutti i gentooisti della zona (e non).  :Wink: 

Anzi più siamo meglio stiamo  :Very Happy: 

Comunque si terrà la sera del 10 dicembre in quel di Bologna

Il luogo e l'orario preciso sono ancora da stabilire dato che non sappiamo se andare a mangiare o bere.

Ogni proposta è bene accetta  :Wink: 

Dai gechini che vi voglio conoscere tutti quanti  :Very Happy: 

**earcar  :Wink: 

EDIT: aggiunto sondaggioLast edited by earcar on Mon Dec 05, 2005 1:09 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Benve

Ciao. Farò un breve sondaggio in facoltà. Io dovrei esserci quasi sicuramente.

----------

## ElDios

Vedremo che si può fare... certo farebbe piacere.. ma BO è lontaaaaana... e il piccolo Yulius non so se apprezzerebbe!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Vedremo che si può fare... certo farebbe piacere.. ma BO è lontaaaaana... e il piccolo Yulius non so se apprezzerebbe!  

 

hehehe  :Smile: 

io cmq ci sarò.

Per la cena pensavo anche ad una osteria che recenemente ho avuto modo di apprezzare, nn distante da via zamboni aka l'Osteria Dell'Orsa, l'unico pacco è che nn si può prenotare e mi sa che la prenotazione -una volta che sappiamo quanti siamo- sarà quasi obbligatoria.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Uhm, è un venerdì. Quasi quasi....

deadhead si prende un po' di tempo per pensare... 

Certo però che è allettante la faccenda...

E, anche se non ho ancora dato la mia presenza, voto per osteria. Bere e basta svuota il portafoglio e non riempie la pancia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Anch'io mi avvalgo della facolta' di non rispondere....... subito..

Il casotto più grande è che è venerdì, e non essendo troppo vicino farmi la vascata

18:00 Uscita lavoro --> Macchina --> Milano-Bologna --> GentooPub --> Bologna Milano

è abbastanza pesante

Devo vedere se riesco ad organizzarmi....

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la cena pensavo anche ad una osteria che recenemente ho avuto modo di apprezzare, nn distante da via zamboni aka l'Osteria Dell'Orsa, l'unico pacco è che nn si può prenotare e mi sa che la prenotazione -una volta che sappiamo quanti siamo- sarà quasi obbligatoria.

 

l'Osteria Dell'Orsa è una buona scelta, costa anche poco.

Se non siamo tantissimi si può andare.

----------

## Dece

Penso di esserci, magari sento anche con qualcuno in facoltà da me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Causa babysitteraggio forzato mi ritrovo incatenato a Milano... Quindi niente GPub bognese   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

sorry

----------

## Ilvalle

Confermo peach, l'ostreria dell'orsa è un ottimo locale ma non è

prevista la prenotazione; 

Mi prendo la briga in settimana attacare qualcosa in facoltà per l'incontro..

paolo

----------

## jikko

se voi di milano fate una macchinata fatemi spare  :Smile: , da solo non ho voglia di arrivare fino a Bo.

per il ritorno dovrei essere a milano il sabato per le 14.00  :Razz: 

----------

## oRDeX

io venerdi' ho la partita di campionato, quindi non ci sono   :Crying or Very sad:  se magari si potesse spostare a sabato....    :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by oRDeX on Mon Nov 28, 2005 1:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

Io credo, purtroppo, di avere una cena a parma, proprio il 9 !

Ma, come ho detto a peach in IM, poso sempre convincere l'ale a fare un salto a bologna il 10, almeno per un saluto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Io credo, purtroppo, di avere una cena a parma, proprio il 9 !
> 
> Ma, come ho detto a peach in IM, poso sempre convincere l'ale a fare un salto a bologna il 10, almeno per un saluto 
> 
> Coda

 

coda parma e' pure abbastanza vicina, no?  :Wink: 

Deadhead...porta pure il bambino  :Very Happy: 

ciao Ilvalle  :Wink:  allora ci reincontriamo ...

----------

## earcar

Viste le non disponibilità di molti per venerdì ho deciso di spostare tutto a sabato 10 dicembre  :Wink: 

Ora non avete più scuse   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

A parte gli scherzi va bene per il 10?

----------

## Peach

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Viste le non disponibilità di molti per venerdì ho deciso di spostare tutto a sabato 10 dicembre 
> 
> Ora non avete più scuse   
> 
> A parte gli scherzi va bene per il 10?

 

come già detto: in linea di massima mi è completamente indifferente.

Ottima scelta il poll  :Wink: 

----------

## Yoghi

Io ci sono   :Cool: 

----------

## jikko

indifferente se si intende sabato 10 dalle 19.00 in poi )

----------

## Flonaldo

Bhè, io ci sarei! insomma...9 o 10 non fa differenza anche se ho votato per il 9   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

confermo che il 10 io e l'ale siamo li'  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## earcar

 *earcar wrote:*   

> 9 o 10?

 

 *Quelo wrote:*   

> la seconda che hai detto

 

 :Laughing: 

Aggiudicato per il 10  :Very Happy: 

anche perchè pare che chi ha votato 9 non aveva problemi a venire il 10  :Wink: 

Ok per l'Osteria dell'Orsa, ma a che ci ora ci becchiamo? Direi dopo le 20

**earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Le cose si mettono al meglio, spostando di un giorno, credo di riuscire ad andare a riprendere i miei a malpensa e a prendere un treno per esser là da voi bolognesi in tempo +/- utile

----------

## sorchino

Cazzaccio, ho visto il topic solo ora... peccato, non potrò esserci visto che torno a casa nelle marche questo weekend.

Se mi fossi accorto prima mi sarei organizzato per essere qua :/

Vediamo un po' se al limite riesco a tornare a casa prima sfruttando il ponte e tornare a Bologna per sabato.

Comunque la scelta dell'osteria dell'orsa è ottima, è a due passi da casa mia e si mangia molto bene.

Consiglio una bella bistecca  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

Giusto per fare un pò di spam: qualcuno di voi vuole la maglietta dei gechi? Perché nel caso ne do qualcuna a codadilupo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## earcar

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Giusto per fare un pò di spam: qualcuno di voi vuole la maglietta dei gechi? Perché nel caso ne do qualcuna a codadilupo 

 

Io ne ho prenotata una da Peach  :Wink: 

@Peach: (giusto come reminder) una M  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

io anche a suo tempo compilai il form ed ero in elenco.

Per il 10 sera non sono sicurissimo al 100% perche' qui gli imprevisti sono una cosa ordinaria ormai

----------

## crisandbea

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Penso di esserci, magari sento anche con qualcuno in facoltà da me 

 

io credo di esserci anche, quindi ci becchiamo in facoltà in questi giorni se ci sei.  ciao crisandbea (cristian)

----------

## silian87

Io verrei sabato  :Smile:   solo che non penso di poter restare a dormire (causa genitori, e soldi).

Potrei venire in macchina, ma mi dicono che e' una pazzia per un neopatentato di una settimana venire da Treviso a ologna in macchina e tornare. Confermate?

----------

## crisandbea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Io verrei sabato   solo che non penso di poter restare a dormire (causa genitori, e soldi).
> 
> Potrei venire in macchina, ma mi dicono che e' una pazzia per un neopatentato di una settimana venire da Treviso a ologna in macchina e tornare. Confermate?

 

confermo sopratutto se ti tocca venire da solo    :Shocked: 

----------

## sorchino

Niente, sabato non riesco ad esserci.

Per la maglietta però sono interessato, se qualcuno è di Bologna e me la tiene poi ci possiamo incontrare un giorno della prossima settimana  :Smile:  ( XL )

Quanto costa?

----------

## jikko

raga non posso venire, devo prendere l' aereo per Cagliari domenica mattina moolto presto.

divertitevi  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Per la maglietta però sono interessato, se qualcuno è di Bologna e me la tiene poi ci possiamo incontrare un giorno della prossima settimana  ( XL )

 

Peach, ci pensi tu?

(il costo é 10Euro)

----------

## sorchino

Ok, perfetto. Taglia XL per me  :Smile: 

Poi sarò a Bologna da domenica sera fino al 22-23... un giorno per prendere la maglia si troverà senza problemi penso  :Smile: 

----------

## Yoghi

Non ho capito a che ora ci vediamo? 

il posto Ã¨ stabilito no? Osteria dell'Orsa

qualcuno riesce a darmi il cell metti che non trovo dove sta... non ci sono mai stato

a domani sera ...

----------

## codadilupo

Osteria dell'Orsa  Via Mentana 1/f, 40126 - Bologna (Italy)

Tel. 051-231576 - Fax 051-430845 - E-mail: info@osteriadellorsa.com

http://www.osteriadellorsa.com

 :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Peach

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> Ok, perfetto. Taglia XL per me 

 

l'unica che ho qui, già messa da parte per domani.

se qualcun'altro vuole la maglia mi mandi un pm o mi contatti via IM

----------

## sorchino

No Peach guarda non portartela dietro domani che tanto sono a 170km di distanza...

Dimmi tu un giorno/sera che hai tempo e ci incontriamo da qualche parte così mi prendo la maglia.

Tu dove stai più o meno? Io vivo in centro e più di un pullman non ho come mezzo di trasporto  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *Laiho wrote:*   

> No Peach guarda non portartela dietro domani che tanto sono a 170km di distanza...

 

ah che pecà!  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dimmi tu un giorno/sera che hai tempo e ci incontriamo da qualche parte così mi prendo la maglia.
> 
> Tu dove stai più o meno? Io vivo in centro e più di un pullman non ho come mezzo di trasporto 

 

sono vicino p.ta mazzini.

magari contattami via pm/im appena sei libero che ci si becca

----------

## Yoghi

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Osteria dell'Orsa ï¿½ Via Mentana 1/f, 40126 - Bologna (Italy)
> 
> Tel. 051-231576 - Fax 051-430845 - E-mail: info@osteriadellorsa.com
> 
> http://www.osteriadellorsa.com
> ...

 

Ok, per il posto... ma l'ora? ???

----------

## Peach

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> Ok, per il posto... ma l'ora? ???

 

PER le 20:00 lì davanti

----------

## Benve

Ragazzi domani mattina devo lavorare, mi spiace non ci sarò.  :Sad: 

Fate tante foto e divertitevi. Ciao.

----------

## Peach

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Ragazzi domani mattina devo lavorare, mi spiace non ci sarò. 
> 
> Fate tante foto e divertitevi. Ciao.

 

certo, ci divertiremo anche per te!  :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

ecco a voi il re..portage fotografico  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

